# Chernobyl & Pripyat - April 2012



## GPSJim (Dec 17, 2013)

There's loads of pictures of Chernobyl out there in the land of internet, but hopefully I'll have a couple of new shots here. I went to visit Chernobyl in 2012 and joined a guided tour from CHERNOBYLwel.come.
The area was an amazing experience to visit, the mix between 1986 communist Russia and the overwhelming take-over of nature was something like I've never seen before. The radiation, in most parts, is at normal levels and if you follow your guide's instructions you'll not be in any danger. Hope you enjoy 

















The exact time the accident happened








Apparently, it was illegal to take pictures of this location....Obviously, that only made me want a picture more!
































































Many people still ask if it's possible to go into the buildings, the truth is, it's not. However, if you get the right guide they'll turn a blind eye 
You can also read my review of the tour Visiting Chernobyl & Pripyat​


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 17, 2013)

Lovely report. I love Chernobyl and Pripyat. Did you see my report? Part 1 and 2 combined.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Crikey looks like the Triffeds have taken over,the tree growth is amazing,great images.


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 17, 2013)

Landie_Man said:


> Lovely report. I love Chernobyl and Pripyat. Did you see my report? Part 1 and 2 combined.



Yeah, I've had a look at your report. Some really good images, I especially like the pictures of the homes.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 17, 2013)

Excellent report and photos, this is such an atmospheric place. Pictures like the dodgem cars really bring it home to me the feeling of this place.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 18, 2013)

Lovely shots! Hopefully see you there soon


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 27, 2013)

this is on top of my 'to do' list. nice work!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 27, 2013)

Each time i see the mural in the Centre of Culture a little bit more of it has come off, I wonder how many more years it has left.

Nice set of shots too mate, some lesser seen bits by the look of it.


----------



## ianitter (Dec 31, 2013)

Exciting pictures! You must be very brave! A couple of questions, Were you not scared about radiation? How many were in your party? 

Ianitters wife!


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 31, 2013)

ianitter said:


> Exciting pictures! You must be very brave! A couple of questions, Were you not scared about radiation? How many were in your party?
> 
> Ianitters wife!



Brave? No, it's really safe now. Radiation is down to normal levels around Pripyat and in the areas where radiation is higher we didn't spend very much time. A friend of mine does tours, his site is CHERNOBYLwel.come. There's lots of information on his site and you can join tour groups of around 10 people.


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 6, 2014)

River Monsters ITV1 at 19.30 7th January 2014 is from Chernobyl, maybe we'll get some *new* views


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 6, 2014)

Great shots there, a place that I'm hoping to see first hand this year!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2014)

Urbex-SW said:


> Great shots there, a place that I'm hoping to see first hand this year!



I hope you will


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 6, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> I hope you will



I'm blaming you though for when I become addicted to the place


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 9, 2014)

How much, with flights, accomodation etc would this once-in-a-lifetime cost?


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 9, 2014)

Ace5150 said:


> How much, with flights, accomodation etc would this once-in-a-lifetime cost?



Flights: £150
2 day tour, 1 nights accommodation in Chernobyl city with dinner in workers of Chernobyl canteen and pick up from Kiev, Ukraine: £240

Total: £390 - You can email: jimmy (at) chernobylwel.com for more information and Urbex discounts


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 11, 2014)

AMAZING value, I think I'm going to have to get out there this summer!


----------

